# What to expect in your interview for a makeup course (UK)



## uh_oh_disco (Aug 4, 2008)

Here’s a basic rundown of what my experience was, what was required and the interview process itself for applying to do an NVQ in Media Makeup in the UK and a few pointers.

I was asked to bring three examples of art which I had completed (I opted for three sketchbooks which included paintings, drawings, observational work and design work in many different mediums and styles) and a portfolio of makeup which I had done (I used pictures from makeup I had done for shows and a heap of my own FOTDs – don’t be afraid to use them!).

Also, don’t be afraid to wear something a little non-conventional for an interview. Especially if the course you are doing is for more creative makeup (such as stage and prosthetic makeup). I honestly think it helped me by wearing something which stood out from the other two applicants I was with, who both dressed in black with very minimal, plain makeup. I opted for a beige top with colourful butterflies, backcombed hair and bold gold and bronze eyes!

The lady interviewing us showed us the department, and a class which was currently happening and invited us to ask any questions we had. LOOK INTERESTED. Even if it’s just nodding, smiling and making small comments, it shows that you actually want to do the course, that it isn’t second choice. I can’t stress the importance of this. I don’t think I even saw a bit of excitement in the other girls. They didn’t say a word. Don’t be scared to speak up – confidence is a desirable trait! We finally went and sat in one of the makeup studios where she told us more about the course, fees, ways to gain financial support, what opportunities there are after the course, trips we’d go on, work experience etc.

  We then went into another room individually for our formal interviews. The very first thing my interviewer did was look through my GCSE predicted grades and other qualifications and told me that what I might have to improve to be officially accepted. She then asked about the subjects I enjoy and why I like them (it’s always good to say something creative – luckily art was my best subject). She then looked at my reference and personal statement, picking things out to ask me about, like my work experience, what I had learnt from it etc. Then my sketchbooks and portfolio were inspected (write a list of brands/ tools you use in the front of your portfolio and brief notes under each picture, e.g “Smokey eye/ red lips for flapper girls in Bugsey Malone”, it doesn’t have to be much). Feel free to explain any of your art too, I told her about my love for abstract, surrealist and street art and talked about how I love using contrasting colours and ideas etc. You will most likely be asked about a few techniques you use just so they can see if you actually know something already (I was asked about stencils – which I don’t use – and drawing designs freehand, falsies and gore makeup). Other questions to expect – 


Why      do you want to join this course? 
What      do you expect to learn/ want to learn from this course? 
Are      there any films, movies or shows where you really admired the makeup work?      (I threw in a bit of local knowledge for good measure as an MA I admire      was from the same town). 
Why      are you interested in makeup? 
How      long have you been doing makeup for? 
What      sort of art/ artists do you admire? 
Can      you work as part of a team? (Give examples in your answer) 
Can      you give examples of how different cultures or ethnicities use different      makeup styles? (I used punk culture and general western culture) 
  Don’t be afraid to hesitate when you answer or improvise as you go along, so long as you appear enthusiastic and confident you’ll be fine – so long as you don’t ramble garbage! It’s a good idea to have some general ideas of answers already in your mind before your interview, if it makes you feel any better write them down and read through them!

  I was then told that I was the first person to be accepted onto the course that year provided I pass maths (wish me luck, I get my GCSE results on the 21st!), shook hands and thanked her for her time.

I’m not a naturally confident or chatty person, and I think if I had gone in with my usual fairly timid and quiet personality I would not have been so readily accepted. Skills and knowledge are one thing, but makeup art is a highly competitive field (we were reminded of this in the interview) and you have to be determined and strong willed to succeed. So before the interview – psyche yourself up like crazy! Remind yourself why you love makeup, why you want to be on that course and more importantly that you DESERVE to be on that course! 

  Good luck!


----------

